# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Puddle flange

## tombsc

Hi all 
I have a 50mm shower waste pipe that's been cut flush with the floor which is cement sheet on top of timber joists. My shower waste grate has an outlet that fits very snug inside the 50mm waste pipe. 
How do I get a puddle flange in? If I use a small flange that fits inside the waste, the grate outlet wont fit inside the flange. 
Can the flange sit over the waste pipe? 
Thanks
Tom  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## goldie1

Have a look at the pics in this thread  http://www.renovateforum.com/f247/ez...estion-111169/

----------


## tombsc

Thanks. So the shower grate outlet sits on the puddle flange, not all the way inside it? 
My plumber has attached one shower grate outlet inside the waste pipe as he said we don't need a puddle flange, we could just silicone around the pipe.  
I need to ensure this is done correctly, I assume I need to undo what the plumber has done and fit a puddle flange?  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## goldie1

Yes the puddle flange is fixed to the waste pipe and sealed to the floor then the floor is waterproofed 
Any water is directed into the waste by the puddle flange. The puddle flange is sealed to the floor 
with  sika 11FC   Don't use silicon as the waterproofing wont stick to it. All the white sealant 
you see in the pics is sika 
The grate is fitted by the tiler

----------


## tombsc

Thanks for your help. What I have doesn't seem to be a real puddle flange. I'll go to Reece and see what I can find.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Thanks. So the shower grate outlet sits on the puddle flange, not all the way inside it? 
> My plumber has attached one shower grate outlet inside the waste pipe as he said we don't need a puddle flange, we could just silicone around the pipe.  
> I need to ensure this is done correctly, I assume I need to undo what the plumber has done and fit a puddle flange?

  Puddle flanges come with a grate holder that can be adjusted to any height. Note that the sleeve on the grate holder leaves a gap fir drainage under the waste grate. This is important as it ensures proper drainage. Sealing a grate into the pipe is a very definite no no.
Have a look at the Wonder Cap puddle flanges.  Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## tombsc

Thanks. All I can find is a 50mm puddle flange that says it goes over the waste pipe, that sounds a bit leaky to me. 
I've contacted my local wet seal franchise for a quote as this is confusing me a bit. 
He's a bit slow responding so if I hear nothing by the weekend I'll just buy the 50mm ones and see what I can do.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tombsc

Looks like I'm doing the waterproofing myself. The quote was $100/m2 which is too much for me. I'm confident I can do it to exceed the standard as long as I can figure out the puddle flange connection.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pharmaboy2

If you have a certifier for the job, ask first.  Certifiers usually require a certificate for waterproofing- ie, you have no choice but to use a licensed person. 
having seen what damage a leaking bathroom can do to a building, I'm not sure it's high on my list of things to DIY

----------


## JB1

> If you have a certifier for the job, ask first.  Certifiers usually require a certificate for waterproofing- ie, you have no choice but to use a licensed person. 
> having seen what damage a leaking bathroom can do to a building, I'm not sure it's high on my list of things to DIY

  OP is from VIC, therefore no waterproofing certificate is required.

----------


## phild01

My PC didn't need a certificate but did inspect it before tiling.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Try the link below way less than 100 bucks a square.

----------


## tombsc

> Try the link below way less than 100 bucks a square.

  That's who quoted.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## goldie1

> Looks like I'm doing the waterproofing myself. The quote was $100/m2 which is too much for me. I'm confident I can do it to exceed the standard as long as I can figure out the puddle flange connection.   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  What puddle flange do you have  Can you post a pic

----------


## wspivak

> That's who quoted.   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  If you're interested, feel free to contact us and I'll refer a couple of waterproofing companies to you who will definitely charge far less than $100 per square meter. 
03 9569 7687

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> That's who quoted.   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  I would love a copy of this so I can find out what's going on here. This is so far over the top. Wet-seal is a franchise and prices are nothing like this.

----------


## tombsc

> What puddle flange do you have  Can you post a pic

  I had something that turned out not to be a puddle flange! So haven't got them yet.     

> If you're interested, feel free to contact us and I'll refer a couple of waterproofing companies to you who will definitely charge far less than $100 per square meter. 
> 03 9569 7687

  Thanks. I googled your number and found your website. Have contacted one of your recommended suppliers.    

> I would love a copy of this so I can find out what's going on here. This is so far over the top. Wet-seal is a franchise and prices are nothing like this.

  I may well have incorrectly calculated the m2 area. Happy to send you what I sent him so you can see what you think the cost and m2 should be. Let me know.  
Thanks all
Tom  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Yes please.

----------


## tombsc

> Yes please.

  Sent you a PM 
Thanks for your help
Tom  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Responded.

----------


## tombsc

First coats done. Finally found someone who provided a reasonable quote.      
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wspivak

Which membrane did they end up using?

----------


## tombsc

No idea. Was in a yellow tub, there was also a black tub but I think that was the primer.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wspivak

Thanks - hard to tell exactly, but it looks like a reasonable job compared to many that I've seen.  
Best of luck  :Smilie:

----------

